# Clay shooting pigeons toxic to pigs?



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Anybody know why? We have a shooting range behind our current pasture for my goats. We want to extend the pasture around the skeet throwers so we don't have to mow back there. While talking about it, my dad said "Just don't put pigs out there!", and when I asked he said all boxes of clay pigeons he'd ever bought all said that they were toxic to swine. I haven't gotten pigs yet but plan to hopefully this year, and wanted to know if I should even want my goats grazing out there... ?


----------



## SnowyNorth (Jul 24, 2009)

Apparently so... says google. 

Coal Tar Poisoning

It is an acute and often fatal poisoning. Clay pigeon poisoning and pitch poisoning are other names for this disease.

Coal tar is a mixture of condensable volatile products formed during destructive distillation of bituminous coal. It contains:

2-8% light oils, chiefly phenols

8-10% heavy oils (naphthalenes)

16-20% anthracene oils

50% pitch

Sources for poisoning include floor slabs containing tar pitch; consumption of tar that was used for sealing and surfacing a pipeline for the transportation of gas; tarry sludge; tarred paper may be eaten by pigs.

*Toxicity - Clay pigeons cause degenerative changes in the liver. Pigs are mostly affected. Clinical signs include the following: Death occurs suddenly and rapidly without the appearance of symptoms of diagnostic value. In mild cases, weakness, depression, increased respiration, anemia and icteric mucous membranes. Treatment is symptomatic.*

References

Buck, W. B., G. D. Osweiler and G. A. Van Gelder. Clinical and Diagnostic Veterinary Toxicology, 3rd Ed. Kendall/Hunt 1985. pp. 177-197; 391-393.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Do the pigs eat them? Our dog will pick up a pidgeon and carry it around every once and a while. There aren't enough on the ground to really get into the soil or plants. Just us taking a few shots in the pasture.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't think they'd purposely eat them, then again I don't have pigs yet so I don't know. Maybe they're more likely to root them up? I'll probably still run my goats back there, as they won't eat them nor will they graze grass down to the dirt like cows will.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We held an informal shoot on a guy's place and used degradable pigeons that dissolve when they get wet. The next year, you couldn't find a piece of one, no ugly orange chunks everywhere. I wonder if they are poison? I forgot to look at the boxes for the usual warning label.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Somebody on the "gun dog" forum says unless it has a prominant warming it is probably the non-toxic kind. "White Flyer" has been making non-toxic since 1999.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I've read this before and I would also worry about the lead.


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe all shot gun bbs now are made of steel unless 10 gauge is lead wheres the lead coming from. I have 410,12,8 gauge and there shot is steel and I do believe in most states lead shot is illegal unless slugs or rifle rnds. Because of small birds picking it up and killing them.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

They passed a law in our state (VT) moving out the lead not long ago. Sinkers was one of the issues. I'm not sure what it covered. BBs are steel with a copper coating. Not sure what is in the shotgun shells... (He peaks at one) Hmm... Doesn't say on the shell. Just "Heavy Dove" and some other things.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Lead shot is still very, very common except in those areas where the heavy, hysterical hand of gov't has stepped in. There's naturally occuring lead all over the place folks, so unless you're feeding a diet of lead shot frosted with lead dust it's a non issue.

Sheesh...


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Bret4207 said:


> Lead shot is still very, very common except in those areas where the heavy, hysterical hand of gov't has stepped in. There's naturally occuring lead all over the place folks, so unless you're feeding a diet of lead shot frosted with lead dust it's a non issue.
> 
> Sheesh...


The lead shot isn't an issue, it's the actual clay pigeon targets that are the problem.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

With enough use as a shooting range lead contamination in the area could well be a concern.


----------

